# Java 3D 1.5.2 auf Mac(Snow Leopard) funktioniert nicht mit Java SE 1.6



## aze (7. Apr 2010)

Hi

Ich möchte auf einen Mac(10.6.1) Java 3D in der Version 1.5.2 nutzen.Zusammen mit Java 1.5 kein Problem.Wechsle ich jedoch auf 1.6 bekomme ich den Fehler 


```
/System/Library/Java/Extensions/libjogl.jnilib:  no suitable image found.  Did find:  /System/Library/Java/Extensions/libjogl.jnilib: no matching architecture in universal wrapper
```


----------



## Siassei (8. Apr 2010)

Servus,

ich denke mal, dass es am Wechsel liegt 

Spaß bei Seite. Was hast du den gemacht und wie hast du von 1.5 -> 1.6 gewechselt?
Bist du Programmierer oder Anwender?

Gruß,
  Thomas


----------



## aze (9. Apr 2010)

Hi

Ich bin Programmierer.

Ist schon etwas länger her.Ich glaub ich hab einfach im Menü Javaeinstellungen(Mac) Java 1.6 als bevorzugte Version eingestellt.


----------



## aze (9. Apr 2010)

Aus einen anderen Forum habe ich folgende Antwort bekommen :



> Just in case that didn't work for anyone, for qmodify ddms (TextEdit
> works) and add '-d32' to the Java options to force the Java VM to 32
> bit by modifying this code:
> 
> ...




Ich weiß blos nicht was "ddms" ist und wie ich die entsprechende Datei finden und editieren kann.


----------

